# Wanted a set of instructions on CAT EYE mity 3



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2010)

anybody got a set of operating instructions for a cat eye mity 3 they could copy for me please pay postage if they cant be scanned across


----------



## gavintc (5 Sep 2010)

Check out this page - might have what you want. 

http://www.cateye.com/en/manuals/66

http://www.cateye.com/sites/cateye/upload/manuals/en/MT300v3_E.pdf


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2010)

ok thanks will give them a look at try setting it up


----------

